# Widow Buds



## ozman (May 20, 2009)

Just a few pics of my white widow in the hydro almost 3 weeks left.Im hoping for a nice harvest from them.
I think I still have the mother in veg,now to get her to give me some clones hehe.



:watchplant::lama::bolt:


----------



## Muddy Paws (May 20, 2009)

Those are nice buds, Oz! Good work


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 2, 2009)

Killer! Come on man smoke a hoot!


----------



## T.N.T. (Jun 11, 2009)

How much expected yield u lookin at?


----------



## ozman (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey TNT Im hoping to get 6-10 oz. from the plants i got going in the hydro


----------



## Littlelevy (Jul 13, 2009)

Good lord! please send me a site where i can find seeds like these!! 

great bud my friend


----------



## ozman (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanx,Those ww seed came from nirvana.


----------

